# 485 Visa Refusal



## rohitahuja (Apr 20, 2017)

Hi all,

I recently got refusal for 485 visa. The reason for the same was that I considere the date of results (2nd March) as date of graduation and applied for 485 visa on 3rd March. But the official statement has date of "awarded" as 8th March. 

Decision notice from DIBP states -
"You lodged an application for a 485 visa on 3 March 2017 and declared in your application form that you had studied Master of Information Technology at the University of New South Wales.
The letter of completion provided from University of New South Wales states that you completed the Master of Information Technology course on 8 March 2017.
Based on the evidence you have provided, your Master of Professional Accounting qualification was not completed within the period of six months ending immediately before the day your application was made"


Is it possible for me to relodge application online or manually ?

Also, can you please suggest if there is any other alternative, as my bridging visa is ceased and I would have to leave Australia within 35 days.

Thanks
Rohit


----------



## niraaj (Apr 29, 2017)

Dis u solve your case?? as i have also same case. The result of the my MPA was published on 07.03.2017. I applied ny graduate 485 visa on 9th of march. My visa got rejected stating the reason that i have not completed my study at the time of visa lodgement date. I found that my college have given me the completion letter on 10 th of march 2017. Do have to lodge the file on AAT. Pls advise



rohitahuja said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I recently got refusal for 485 visa. The reason for the same was that I considere the date of results (2nd March) as date of graduation and applied for 485 visa on 3rd March. But the official statement has date of "awarded" as 8th March.
> 
> ...


----------



## rohitahuja (Apr 20, 2017)

Hi Niraaj,

DIBP wont reconsider thr case. AAT is the only option available for us. 
I'll apply for the review this week.

Regards,
Rohit


----------



## AAA Migration (Aug 20, 2015)

rohitahuja said:


> Hi Niraaj,
> 
> DIBP wont reconsider thr case. AAT is the only option available for us.
> I'll apply for the review this week.
> ...


So long as you hold a valid visa you can reapply.


----------



## AAA Migration (Aug 20, 2015)

rohitahuja said:


> Hi Niraaj,
> 
> DIBP wont reconsider thr case. AAT is the only option available for us.
> I'll apply for the review this week.
> ...


Niraaj. If you applied early the AAT cant help you.
You must meet the requirements of the regulations. In this case the regulations states completed the course. It is the completion date you need to work to.
If you go to the AAT and the date you applied was before the completion date they cannot remit it to DIBP for grant


----------



## niraaj (Apr 29, 2017)

Hi Rohit,

I just went to the college and they have issued the letter regarding the result published from the college on 7th of march 2017 for remaining 3 subject to complete the Master professional accounting. however they just wrote in the letter that the completion date was 10th of March.

Hope it works. I am lodging to AAT coming week.

hope for the best.

Niraaj


----------



## AAA Migration (Aug 20, 2015)

niraaj said:


> Hi Rohit,
> 
> I just went to the college and they have issued the letter regarding the result published from the college on 7th of march 2017 for remaining 3 subject to complete the Master professional accounting. however they just wrote in the letter that the completion date was 10th of March.
> 
> ...


Guys, The completion date is critical to the application for a 485 Visa. if you applied before the completion date the AAT cannot help you. The regulations specify at the time of application you have met this requirement.
Completion date is "The completion date is the date you are notified of your final results"

The time it will take for the AAT to hear the application will push you past the 6 months to apply validly for the 485.
the cost of the AAT is $1,673
Cost of visa application is $1,470
If you did not meet the requirements at the time of application the AAT is compelled to follow the law.
This means you need to prove your application met the requirements at the time of application for any time of application criteria.

You did not meet this requirement so there is no way the AAT can remit the application to immigration for a decision

You should think this through carefully.


----------



## niraaj (Apr 29, 2017)

I have the proof of the final result published that college has issued me the letter thati have been notified by college that i have completed 3 subject on 7th march 2017 to complete my master of professional accounting degree.
As i have checked thw many cased in austill site that meaning of the completed degree which states that The completion date is the date you are notified of your final results" i already have proof of the result published that is letter from college and i also have the emails correspomdense from the college that i applied for my transcript and completion letter on 7th of march 2017.


----------



## NipunJain_RMA (Apr 18, 2017)

niraaj said:


> I have the proof of the final result published that college has issued me the letter thati have been notified by college that i have completed 3 subject on 7th march 2017 to complete my master of professional accounting degree.
> As i have checked thw many cased in austill site that meaning of the completed degree which states that The completion date is the date you are notified of your final results" i already have proof of the result published that is letter from college and i also have the emails correspomdense from the college that i applied for my transcript and completion letter on 7th of march 2017.


Hi Niraaj,

for subclass 485, date of completion (DOC) is important. This means date on which the results of final exams or notice of completion of the course were available or published. Therefore, if your final result (containing 3 subjects) was published on the 7th March, this becomes the DOC. Policy suggests evidencing DOC could be notification of final exam results:

in a letter to the applicant
on the Internet
in a newspaper or
on the education institution's bulletin board

Well I am not really an AAT expert but what AAA advised about going past 6-month criteria seems a valid concern. Consulting a Registered Migration Agent would be a better option and could save you thousands and unnecessary confusion. Good luck!


----------



## niraaj (Apr 29, 2017)

Hi rohit 
Is your case finalised or not. M so worried as my hearing date is approaching soon.


----------



## Lisa Ira (Jul 19, 2016)

niraaj said:


> Hi rohit
> Is your case finalised or not. M so worried as my hearing date is approaching soon.


If you are going to the AAT I strongly suggest you seek the assistance of a registered migration agent who can represent you and make submissions to the AAT to argue your case.

Feel free to email me if you require assistance.

Kind regards

Lisa Wulfsohn (LLB.BA.GDLP)
Principal Migration Consultant (MARN 1467616)
Proxy Migration

e: [email protected]
w: www.proxymigration.com.au

Disclaimer: This message is general in nature does not constitute migration or legal advice. To provide you with migration advice, we need to consult with you to obtain your full information and circumstances. If you wish to receive migration advice please email us to arrange an appointment.


----------

